# belts and pulleys dont move....



## nismoslut (Oct 14, 2004)

hey guys nismoslut here, on my 89 coupe none of the belts or pulleys move.. not even the underdrive pulley.. anyone have this prob in the past or anyone know waht to do to fix it? thanks for the help ..

PS. I HAVE A PARTS 240 HATCH SO IF YOU NEED PARTS LET ME KNOW I HAVE EVERYTHING CEPT THE FORNT END BODY PARTS! MY EMAIL IS [email protected]


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Do you know if the motor works? Are one of the pulleys stuck or broken? Could you PS pump, water pump, or ac pump be seized? BTW is your parts car a coupe or hatch? What year? What color is the interior? If its black/Grey can i have it?


----------



## nismoslut (Oct 14, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Do you know if the motor works? Are one of the pulleys stuck or broken? Could you PS pump, water pump, or ac pump be seized? BTW is your parts car a coupe or hatch? What year? What color is the interior? If its black/Grey can i have it?




the motor works and none of the pulleys move absolutley none. they might be siezed but the crank pulley would still move right? my parts car is an 89' hatch with the grey interior and no you cant have it you can buy the whole thing or parts from me just let me know what you need. 
thanks for your help., morgan arrington


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

nismoslut said:


> the motor works and none of the pulleys move absolutley none. they might be siezed but the crank pulley would still move right?


Hmmmm... Does it try to crank or turn over? When my PS pump seized it shut down my motor by stalling the crank... Try disconnecting any unneeded belts and give it a try





nismoslut said:


> My parts car is an 89' hatch with the grey interior and no you cant have it you can buy the whole thing or parts from me just let me know what you need.


Any power options? I want the whole interior... How much?


----------



## nismoslut (Oct 14, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Hmmmm... Does it try to crank or turn over? When my PS pump seized it shut down my motor by stalling the crank... Try disconnecting any unneeded belts and give it a try
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i think it has power windows and locks... it has power mirors too. i dont know . do you want dash center console seats carpet all the inside trim and door panels? if so i could prob let you know in bout a half hour.


----------



## nismoslut (Oct 14, 2004)

*still not workin*

i can start the car and drive it but none of my belts or pulleys move?


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Take off the crank pulley there should be what they call a shear pin it is what we call a key way what lines up the pulley. If it is sheared the crank will spin but the pulleys won't check that out.


----------



## nismoslut (Oct 14, 2004)

yeah it was just a key ! i got her all put back together now and am driftin like a champ thanks for the help


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Cool Beans Man... Enjoy!


----------

